
The Expanse is Sci-Fi like TV has never seen - webmaven
https://www.wired.com/story/the-expanse-is-sci-fi-like-tv-has-never-seen/
======
gota
From the article:

> What I love about this show is that it's “realistic” science fiction

Exactly what I like in the show, however the very next sentence

> There's no faster-than-light travel, no crazy artificial gravity or dopey
> aliens. It's just people like us, in an actually possible world.

I disagree with - there are clearly fantastical elements in the story and
although I like them as fantasy, I'm disappointed they're there in the first
place.

I guess I'm sort of echoing the complaints of Game of Thrones (TV series) fans
that liked the intrigue and disliked the actual fantasy. I disagreed with them
(Ice and Fire is a "fantasy series after all) and understand some people will
think I'm complaining too much, but I'm still looking for actual "hard" sci fi
on the level of quality and production value of The Expanse

~~~
krapp
You might be interested in the anime Planetes[0], which tried hard to be
technically accurate and grounded in known reality. The Japanese space agency
served as consultants, and as far as I know there are no fantastical elements
in it.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planetes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planetes)

~~~
bequestry
I think its interesting... the older I get, the more I roll my eyes whenever
anime is mentioned. In my formative years, cowboy bebop was my favorite
show... maybe my hesitation towards anime today is some concern that nothing
could be as good as cb; or is my imagination not as good and i require live
action filming? Curious if others have experienced similar; im 30+

~~~
krapp
Unfortunately, space opera and science fiction don't seem to be as popular in
anime now as they once were. I wouldn't say nothing could be as good as Cowboy
Bebop, since "good" is subjective. There are certainly anime with the same
quality of animation, and now that Japan actually cares about the
international market, the quality of English dubs and subtitles has gone up.

There is still good anime being made IMO, just not in the same genre as CB,
since that no longer sells. Most new anime seems to be isekai (please God make
it stop), shonen fantasy/horror, slice of life and, to quote Gigguk, "I can't
believe it's not hentai."

But there's _so much_ new anime out now that Sturgeon's Law kind of guarantees
most of it is going to be crap.

